# I so much wanted to rate her a 1 star, but I couldn't!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

i get a request at 6 minutes ETA 

I arrive on time to pickup address 

I know the pax from previous ride: she made me wait about 6 minutes... I am at right address, I start waiting...

This time I thought she would come quicker than last time. But still I decided to wait a little longer just to have another completed trip. 

I texted at 2 minute mark that I have been waiting there... She said "I am coming".

At 7 minute mark I started to think that I must wait for her as long as it would take just so I can 1 star her to reduce her already bad rating even more. After all, she did not deserve to Uber with such lack of consideration. 

At 10 minute mark, my patience ran out and I cancelled with no show!

She then immediately asks "where are you?"

Even that question was a lie and fake because I was right in front of her door still... She was trying to manipulate the situation...

I couldn't 1 star her but I added the name and address to my blacklisted pax list.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Where are you?

On the road trying to make up for lost fuel and time.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

on the road to make up for lost everything


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Where are you?
> 
> On the road trying to make up for lost fuel and time.


I like it! I must try it out


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Actual title should have been "I***** People! Stop wasting my time! Be punctual if you want to be part of our civilization!"


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Actual title should have been "I***** People! Stop wasting my time! Be punctual if you want to be part of our civilization!"


Don't be nice give them five minutes.Down load a stopwatch app if you don't have one on you phone.Once it hit five minutes get your cancelation fee.The longer we wait for them the more they do this


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> Don't be nice give them five minutes.Down load a stopwatch app if you don't have one on you phone.Once it hit five minutes get your cancelation fee.The longer we wait for them the more they do this


There was a huge traffic jam everywhere and I didn't want to risk getting another ping to have me fight a crazy gridlock. I just anted my pax to be in the car and I extended an additional 5 minutes grace time making it a total 10 minutes. But, it didn't work. Some people will never learn.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> There was a huge traffic jam everywhere and I didn't want to risk getting another ping to have me fight a crazy gridlock. I just anted my pax to be in the car and I extended an additional 5 minutes grace time making it a total 10 minutes. But, it didn't work. Some people will never learn.


just cancel and get the money it might been a minimum fare run.You would made more to cancel


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> just cancel and get the money it might been a minimum fare run.You would made more to cancel


I had that same person before, she Is a $20.00 fare. But she disrespected me by not coming to car even at 10 minute mark.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I had that same person before, she Is a $20.00 fare. But she disrespected me by not coming to car even at 10 minute mark.


that why we need to cancel at five minutes.We need teach these riders they need to request the ride when they are ready to go


----------

